# flue gas



## clot

hola tengo un texto de la dessulfuración y me aparece muchas veces "flue gas"

yo lo busque y encontre: gas de cañería
                                  gas de combustión

porfavor alguien que me diga como se dice.


saludos


----------



## Masood

Hola
No sé la traducción, pero se refiere al gas lo cual escapa a la atmosfera a través de un tiro. Probablamente ya supiste esto, pero quizá algún forero puede que te ayude.


----------



## lpfr

"Flue gas" son los gases de combustión (de después la combustión) que se expulsan a la atmósfera.


----------



## clot

muchas gracias Ipfr


----------



## rholt

*ALA - Internet*

F de Inglés a *Español* *....* *Flue gas*, Gases de la combustión. Fluid, Fluído; líquido; *gas*; . Flus, type instrument. Flus, type skin patch *...*


----------



## Zeprius

Efluentes gaseosos


----------



## VocabloTrad

Hola,

Te aciertas más con "gas de cañeria" porque se trata del gas que pasa por un conducto y luego sale del mismo. Algo así como "gas de salida" te puede servir.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Lo conozco como 'gas de combustión'.*


----------



## Cubanboy

Esto te puede ayudar:

http://www.remosa-valves.com/novedades-01.html


----------



## clot

Muchas Gracias A Todos


----------



## vicdark

También lo he visto como "*gas de chimenea*"


----------



## Kirkinche

Hola,

Cuando se habla de *gas de cañería* puede confundirse con _gas de ciudad_ parecido al gas natural.
Es correcto hablar de gases de combustion o gases de escape.

Saludos.


----------

